# Image Viewer für Eclipse?



## zeromancer (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eclipse-User!

Ich suche ein schnuckeliges Plugin zum Betrachten von Grafiken/Bitmaps. Ich habe bisher nur Blacksun gefunden, dieses ist aber blöderweise nur für die Linux-Eclipse-Version, ich bin aber Windoof User.

Was gibts denn da noch schönes?

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Image-Viewer/Image_viewer.html

Viel Spaß! ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeromancer (8. Juni 2004)

DAS Ding hab ich auch schon gesehen - hab ich da den Link zum fertigen Plugin übersehen?


----------



## zeromancer (8. Juni 2004)

ooops hab ich wirklich...  

ABEEEEER: man kann damit zwar kucken, aber nicht direkt aus einem Projekt


----------

